# Merchant Navy Records



## Gej (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello,

I have just started to look for my deceased fathers merchant navy records. I know that during 1939 to 1945 he served on a few Navy ships as an engineering officer RNVR and some time ago I sent a letter to obtain a record of the Naval ships he sailed in.

My mum told me that he did serve for a short time with the merchant navy around 1938. I was wondering where i could find details of his service and if so what could I expect to see?

His name was Cecil Jones, he was born in Caernarvon, North Wales on the 12th July, 1918. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,

Do I follow you correctly, have you obtained his RNVR records for WW2?



> My mum told me that he did serve for a short time with the merchant navy around 1938. I was wondering where i could find details of his service and if so what could I expect to see?


If he served only a short time in the MN around 1938, the answer will be not very much or nothing at all.
You would need to contact Southampton City Archives: https://www.southampton.gov.uk/s-leisure/artsheritage/history/maritimehistory/centralindex.aspx and ask them to do a search - £15. I would suggest you would need his Dis A. number to do a complete search, there is an outside chance he could have a record in BT 364. Although some of those Central Index Register cards are filed by surname others are filed by Discharge Number.

You may also wish to search the Find My Past index: http://www.findmypast.co.uk/search/...918&bYT=2&sn=JONES&fns=CECIL&oDS=2:41&route=X for his name but they don't index BT 364 hence my referal to Southampton where the original records are kept.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Gej (Jan 19, 2014)

Hugh,
Yes, I have a statement of naval officer service which I had sent to me on request from Portsmouth back in 1994. It only gives ranks and appointments, there is no service /discharge number. 
I was under the impression nothing else existed on the RNVR side.
Ok, I will try Southampton for any Merchant Records, thanks for the help, it's appreciated.

Geraint


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes Geraint, if you have his RNVR records from the MoD that will be all there is on his military service. Did he rejoin the MN after the war? If so there could be records at Kew.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Gej (Jan 19, 2014)

Hugh,

He was released in 1946 and did not rejoin the merchant navy after the war. The RNVR records seem very sparse but at the time of asking for them they told me that some had been destroyed due to water damage and the elapsed time to repair due to an asbestos roof......perhaps there was more but they were lost.

Geraint


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hugh, Geraint.
An extensive search reveals there is nothing on FMP or the Welsh Mariners site. An on-line index of over 21000 Welsh merchant masters, mates and* engineers* active from 1800 to 1945, compiled by Dr. Reg Davies. 
So Southampton is the only course open to you. I am doubtful you will find anything but I am very often wrong.

regards
Roger


----------



## Gej (Jan 19, 2014)

Roger,

Thanks for looking.

Geraint


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks Roger.
I too doubt Geraint will find anything especially without the Dis A. number. But as we know only too well, leave no stone unturned.

Regrds
Hugh


----------

